

Christmas Tree in 1k of JavaScript - andreyf
http://js1k.com/2010-xmas/demo/856

======
clyfe
How he did it:

[http://www.romancortes.com/blog/how-i-did-the-1kb-
christmas-...](http://www.romancortes.com/blog/how-i-did-the-1kb-christmas-
tree/)

